# You are a Chihuahua owner because ???



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Add your next line ! mine is

I love a lap dog and the beautiful faces


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Their love knows no boundaries and their courage is sooooo much bigger than their size.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Because they are such an affectionate, active, intelligent, loyal little breed!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

The unconditional love you get from a chi is amazing. 
Also I love lap dogs


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Because they are so beautiful inside and out, and so loving and loyal and cute <3<3


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Because nobody wanted Finn.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

My husband made me- but now I am hooked.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love all that attitude packed into that little tiny body!


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanted a friend and a challenge


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

kimr said:


> I love all that attitude packed into that little tiny body!


AMEN!!! You said it, Girl!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Because they are sooo tiny and adorable. And I loved their portability and the idea of dressing them.  Plus my mom loved chihuahuas so much and wanted one so badly, I knew it would please her so much that she would get to be around one whenever she wanted without the yucky stuff(potty training, cleaning up accidents.lol)


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Because my little Timmy has brought me so much love, words can't desribe, packed into a little 4 pound body and also coming home from work is the best part of my day, so that I can get the best homecoming greeting, with wags, smiles and a whole bunch of wet kisses.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I love having something cat sized that loves to cuddle. Our kitties dont cuddle like the puppies do.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Because she picked ME, ... but also the fact that they have tiny poops to clean up helps!!! lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> Because they are sooo tiny and adorable. And I loved their portability and the idea of dressing them.  Plus my mom loved chihuahuas so much and wanted one so badly, I knew it would please her so much that she would get to be around one whenever she wanted without the yucky stuff(potty training, cleaning up accidents.lol)[/QUOTE
> 
> Your mum was a very lucky lady


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

ChiLaLa said:


> Because she picked ME, ... but also the fact that they have tiny poops to clean up helps!!! lol


So true compared to my Sheltie's


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

michele said:


> So true compared to my Sheltie's


I grew up with two shelties! I know what you mean LOL 
And I hated picking their hair off the corners of our sofas


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh god yes and the stairs!!!!!!,my hoover is full of his fur.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

michele said:


> cherper said:
> 
> 
> > Because they are sooo tiny and adorable. And I loved their portability and the idea of dressing them.  Plus my mom loved chihuahuas so much and wanted one so badly, I knew it would please her so much that she would get to be around one whenever she wanted without the yucky stuff(potty training, cleaning up accidents.lol)[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I would Like to add that while those were my initial reasons for getting a chi, having never being around one before. My reasons for getting another are as follows... They are the most devoted, loving, fearless, protective, smart, cuddly, dogs in the world!!! 
I am forever a chihuahua person!!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Finn said:


> Because nobody wanted Finn.


nobody? I would've snatched his cute butt up in a heartbeat!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

because they are all the things I love about a dog packed into a body the size of a cat!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I found Reggie in the gutter out front, found this site and just fell in love with the breed. The rest is history.


----------



## battyjac (Dec 20, 2011)

My husband has a thing for Chi's and fell in love with this picture on the shelter website. I picked her up the next day.










I'm an animal person, period. I have to say this one has been pretty expert at worming her way pretty solidly into my heart.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What a sweet thread this is, my eyes are all teary.


----------



## MaisysMom (Mar 9, 2011)

Because she's what we found when we went to the Humane Society. Never thought I'd ever own a chihuahua, but now that I've got one, I want more!


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

their big personality and cute expressions


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love my Chi because al the above already said.. Dido everyone !!!


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Wanted a smaller dog I could take camping. Was considering a mini dachshund or a chi. I saw Chachis little face in the classified section, and fell in love with it. Glad I found him and not a mini dachshund now. He is a sweet, devoted, good little buddy.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm a chihuahua owner because Pippi stole my heart! 

Its all because of her I fell in love with Chi's!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

They make me feel special....... that I am the only person on this earth.....


----------



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

lol because they are the tiniest little clowns in the world, they always make me laugh, I've never quite seen so much personality in such a little package before!


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Because they are such an affectionate, active, intelligent, loyal little breed!


So well said and I'd add that I adore their little faces and how cute they are in clothes..


----------

